#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Provas LPI 101/102 e 201/202 em português?

## wanderbastos

Boa noite a todos!

Gostaria de saber se a prova LPI 101/102 e 201/202 possui tradução para o português.
O motivo da minha dúvida é que, no último final de semana entrei no site da Pearsonvue e estava disponível as provas em português, contudo, entrei hoje no site e português não estava mais disponível.

Pesquisei muito e não encontro nada de concreto, alguns sites dizem que somente as provas em papel possuem tradução, outros sites dizem que existe tradução também para o formato digital.

Alguém já fez as provas na versão 4 e sabe me dizer se existe ou não tradução para o português?

Atenciosamente,

----------


## samuelrealnet

Versão Digital - Nesta nova versão estão somente em português as provas 101/102
Versão Impressa (Papel) - Estão disponiveis em português as provas 101/102 e 201/202.
Para maiores esclarecimentos acesse o site: http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/faq-perguntas-frequentes

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## wanderbastos

Samuel, boa noite!

Obrigado pela sua resposta, mas a minha dúvida surgiu porque no LPI brasil diz uma coisa, e na lpi.org diz outra.
Se você acessar o lpi.org, você vai observar que a LPIC 2 também está disponível em português, a impressão que eu tenho é que o lpi brasil está desatualizado...

Parece brincadeira, mas é verdade.

Um abraço!

----------


## wanderbastos

Estou fechando o tópico, obrigado Samuel!

----------

